# Mite away quick strips question



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi everyone I got a few questions on how to use. I did A 24hr mite drop check and ended up with average 7-9 mites per hive.

1. Do I remove enterence reducers when using quick strips? Just installed reducers today night temps getting in the low 50's. 

2. Do I remove top feeders?

3. Do I put the strips in the bottom brood box or does it not matter?

4. Am I missing anything or any advice?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

See this:
http://nodglobal.com/faq-maqs/


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Yes, yes, on top of lower brood box.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Question everyone. Stupid me I removed the paper on the strips and put straight gel in the hives should I remove it in the morning or let it go? 

The company suggests leaving it but also mentions overdosing the colony.

I'm willing to eat the lose and remove the strips and mark it as a stupid beginner mistake just don't want my colony's to die if I could have just removed it.. 

Anyone else do this and with what kinda results???


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

If you just put the strips on real recently it would be better to go ahead and remove them. By removing the paper you essentially gave a much more potent dose than is intended. The paper acts as a wick that will basically serve like a time release type of situation. Without the paper the MAQS will be a VERY strong dose and will increase the chance of queen mortality and brood loss.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

BeeHoosier said:


> If you just put the strips on real recently it would be better to go ahead and remove them. By removing the paper you essentially gave a much more potent dose than is intended. The paper acts as a wick that will basically serve like a time release type of situation. Without the paper the MAQS will be a VERY strong dose and will increase the chance of queen mortality and brood loss.


They have been on for 24hrs now still remove or to late let them alone???


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

You have over-dosed them, so be aware that you are killing bees and possibly the queen. I'd remove them asap.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay, I might sound like a jerk here but I have to say that you have accepted a responsibility as a beekeeper. You are putting a potential poison to humans and bees in a hive. You have a responsibility to yourself and to your bees to read the instructions. Everyone makes mistakes but this one was clearly avoidable if you had more responsibility and had just read and followed the instructions. All of the questions you asked are clearly laid out in their instructions and on their website. Again, sorry to sound harsh but sometimes it just needs to be said.. I sincerely wish you the best of luck and don't mean to discourage you from asking questions on here. J


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The directions state in two locations to not remove the strips from the sachet. Do not remove the eco-paper wrap.
Here







and then again here


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> The directions state in two locations to not remove the strips from the sachet. Do not remove the eco-paper wrap.


Not to beat a dead horse but you do, in fact, remove the strips from the sachet (which is the plastic wrap that the strips are packaged in). You should cut the end of the sachet and slide the strips out. Like you correctly stated, the take home message is that you DO NOT remove the paper wrap that holds the gel, that is what provides the controlled release of the formic acid.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok how many more ppl wanna say this?? It's all good now shut up please!! Clearly it was an avoidable accident!!


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I think they understand and no need for further comment. I am more concerned about the protection you used to protect your health vs the health of the bees. We all make mistakes and applying chemicals to bee hives is not something we do every day. Unless to u have a acid vapor respirator, eye protection, acid proof gloves and some type of hazmat coverall you may be harming your health. Something to think about. Great to save the bees but also save your own health.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Tibbitgt, let’s hope your queen is all right. I treated my two hives with MAQS about a month ago and when I opened one of the sachets, I accidentally tore that paper pretty badly. I rewrapped the two gel-strips as best as I can and used them in one of my two hives. I did not see difference between the two hives, in terms of number of dead bees outside the hives on the next day. When I opened the hives two weeks later, I found lots of open brood, so apparently both queens survived. Your case is a bit more extreme but I bet you are not the first one (nor the last) who did that and I guess that’s why the customer service answered that way.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Kuro said:


> Tibbitgt, let?s hope your queen is all right. I treated my two hives with MAQS about a month ago and when I opened one of the sachets, I accidentally tore that paper pretty badly. I rewrapped the two gel-strips as best as I can and used them in one of my two hives. I did not see difference between the two hives, in terms of number of dead bees outside the hives on the next day. When I opened the hives two weeks later, I found lots of open brood, so apparently both queens survived. Your case is a bit more extreme but I bet you are not the first one (nor the last) who did that and I guess that?s why the customer service answered that way.


I took all the chemicals out after about 20hrs being in the box so I hope that helps. I found the queen in hive 1 so that was a good sign.

I marked frames with empty cells to go check in about 4-5 days see if she laid in them yet. 

Anyone know if this could damage eggs? I know it can kill brood and I'm sure it can eggs as well but just wondering if anyone know for sure?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

:thumbsup:
no, I do not know if MAQS damages eggs.


----------

